# Artuino clone from Osepp



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I was at Fry's yesterday and noticed they were selling Arduino clones made by Osepp. Has anyone tried these? They look just like the Arduino just a different color.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Haven't tried one, but I doubt you'd run into too much trouble with it. The arduino is open source so all the info to build one is out there freely, and it's perfectly legal to build and sell clones (you just can't call them Arduino.) The Osepp looks good, & I'd imagine Frys will stand behind it.


----------



## XBEE (Feb 5, 2012)

I just found this forum when i searched up some info on the brand. i am planning to get a UNO board. 

I'm new to Arduino and it seems those OSEPP boards seems pretty legit. 

I went to their website and it seems they are releasing some new sensors too~

Even MicroCenter carries them now!


----------



## chaduino (Feb 6, 2012)

I just bought one from frys and doing some research on the product. its just like the arduino boards. so far works well and I love the board colour. i also checked their Facebook, many locations actually carry this brand, in canada and usa. Can't wait till their sensors come out!!


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Just another company making an Arduino clone. It should work fine. I've seen them on the shelves of my local Fry's.

Also, RadioShack now carries genuine Arduinos - so there's another option to get it locally if you can't wait for mail order.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

JeffHaas said:


> Also, RadioShack now carries genuine Arduinos - so there's another option to get it locally if you can't wait for mail order.


IF you can find a RS that will actually have them on the shelves. I went to three yesterday, and no dice. The young guy at the third one said that they normally carry one or two, but that he was sold out at the moment. He told me it's almost impossible to get them during the summer, unless you order them online. I'd be interested in an arduino clone, though.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear that about your local Radio Shacks. One good online source of Arduino clones is Evil Mad Science, they're near me here in the San Francisco Bay Area and I've dropped in on their shop a few times. They're very inventive and clever, they always have a booth at Maker Faire, they participated in the online Maker Summer Camp, and they have a fun blog with occasional Halloween items on it you might like:

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/

They have their own Arduino clone, the Diavolino. It's less expensive than a typical Arduino, because the standard Arduino design is made so all you need is a USB cable to plug it into your computer. But that means that every Arduino has a USB connector chip on it (usually FTDI), so it costs $30.00. The Diavolino is a design that leaves that chip off, so each board is $12.00. You buy one FTDI cable or FTDI Friend ($15.00) and use it to connect your computer to all your Diavolino boards. I have five or six Diavolino boards and they're just like regular Arduinos. Note that you will have to solder these together, they come as a kit. I suggest you order the headers if you want to plug things into them temporarily.

Jeff


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's an awesome little board, Jeff! Does it come with instructions on how to put it together? I'm still a microcontroller newbie, but I'm beginning to learn a little more about it.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

They have a PDF on the Evil Mad Science website with the assembly instructions, they're very clear. Look on the Diavolino page:
http://evilmadscience.com/productsmenu/tinykitlist/180-diavolino
Scroll down to the link for "Detailed Assembly Instructions". The PDF instructions list what you'll need to put the kit together.

You should learn how to solder electronic parts together first, check out this tutorial on the Sparkfun website:
http://www.sparkfun.com/tutorials/213


----------

